# Does anyone find that eating Curry provides relief?



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I was floored when I found out that curry helped my nausea. Most meals I eat, I feel horrible afterwards. After a nice mild curry, I feel pretty good. I've started researching the spices used in most curries (indian is my expertise)...Cinnamon - great for the gut: nausea, acidity, cramping, diarrhea, stimulates digestionGinger - great for nausea and stomach upsetTurmeric - great for inflammation and nausea, also helps prevent alzheimersCardamon - tastes great and good for the stomach, expells worms and bugsSaffron - a great anti-nausea ingredient, expensive though.Yogurt - lactobacillus... all the other good thingsGhee - great for the GI tractMany dishes have low fat and sodium contents. Curry really feels healthy to me when I eat it, and it also sets me up for my next meal of the day (it actually makes most people hungry after about 2 hours)...Those are base ingredients to my favorite curry dishes:Chicken Korma,Butter Chicken,Chicken Dopiaza, Rogan Josh,Chicken Vindaloo (this can cause me canker sores if it's too hot though),There are others, I just can't think of them offhand...Maybe the relationship is spurious... When I eat curry I tend to only drink water. I usually drink about 4 glasses of water with a meal of curry. Normally I drink sports drinks like Powerade to replenish what I lose from the D I get..(Don't get me wrong, I still have problems, but they are nowhere near as bad with curry. In fact, the standing joke at my office if I come in late because of my IBS acting up, my manager says "Alright, let's go get some curry.")


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know they looked at tumeric for IBS. The pilot study was more promising than the followups, but at least some of these herbs may help some people.If it works for you, go for it. Certainly a tasty way to deal with symptoms







K.


----------



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

Interesting.I can't say I'm a fan of Indian food, I only have it about once a year or so.Isn't Indian food spicy? Spicy foods tend to trigger IBS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people tolerate spices really well with IBS (even people with ulcers that usually get the no spicy anything ever warning have varying levels of tolerance), and curry can range from very every mild to very very hot depending on how much red pepper you put in it.Some spices like ginger for nausea or fennel for gas may be helpful for some people so you aren't doomed to totally unflavored food because you have IBS. If a particular spice like red pepper bothers you then avoid it, but that shouldn't mean you have to avoid every single spice.K.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I love curry. It makes me feel warm and energized and less bloated. For ages I avoided it because spices are supposedly bad for IBS but then I found even hot curries improve it. I think it's because most Indian spices are beneficial to digestion. Turmeric is even sold in capsules for IBS! Coriander and cumin are also major curry ingredients and are ancient remedies for digestive trouble.I don't think using ghee is a good idea though- it's clarified butter, pure saturated fat. I make my curries with rapeseed oil or low fat coconut milk.Last week I had a curry whilst out with my boyfriend. We ordered very hot ones, so hot my mouth was burning for hours. The funny thing was it was HIM who had to rush to the bathroom when we got home and he doesn't have IBS. I was fine!


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Curry is a great spice. My family cooks with it all the time. Is kills me







There are many types of curry that vary in intensity. One basic way to tell if the curry is very hot (spicy with pepper) is to look at the color. A deep orange-like hue means very hot. Lighter oranges mean mild. Sometimes I have seen them is very odd colors. They best curry (subjective opinion) is curry from south India with blossoms in it.


----------



## 20975 (Nov 5, 2006)

I would have thought curry would agitate IBS symptoms ever further. Although I find that jalapeÃ±o peppers can be very soothing for my stomach.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I wouldn't think things like korma would be very good for the tummy.Very fatty and sweet.Probably curries with minimal sauce are better?


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I can eat fatty curries just fine.As long as I don't completely gorge on curry, I'm ok.


> quote:I love curry. It makes me feel warm and energized and less bloated. For ages I avoided it because spices are supposedly bad for IBS but then I found even hot curries improve it. I think it's because most Indian spices are beneficial to digestion. Turmeric is even sold in capsules for IBS! Coriander and cumin are also major curry ingredients and are ancient remedies for digestive trouble.


I have the exact same thing happen to me. So I figure, eh, why not? I'll just eat a lot of curry.









> quote:Last week I had a curry whilst out with my boyfriend. We ordered very hot ones, so hot my mouth was burning for hours. The funny thing was it was HIM who had to rush to the bathroom when we got home and he doesn't have IBS. I was fine! :Big Grin:


I have that same phenomena happen in my daily life with my friends. The ones without IBS complain about their stomach after eating it. I'm usually fine (or if I do have problems they are very minor). It calms my gut down.Things like vindaloo and rogan josh (if too hot) give me canker sores though, so I have to avoid really hot curries so I don't get them.Sukie, I'd love it if you could post me some IBS friendly recipes you have







Nikki: I think the sweet and fatty reactions most IBSers have are suppressed by the fact that curry has so many other good ingredients in it for your gut. At least for me that's how I think it works.


----------

